# Oettinger‘s Fall into Winter Sale Starts October 1st



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2008)

Oettinger North America is offering great deals on our full line of wheels; Both the Type RE and Type RXX wheels are being offered at 10% off, this will officially be the best price Oettinger wheels have ever been sold in North America. We are running the sale October 1st through October 11th, although the prices on the web site will still appear as retail, anytime during these dates all you have to do is use the coupon code; Fall2Winter when you check out and the discount will automatically be applied to your order.

Coupon Code; Fall2Winter
Oettinger Wheels are manufactured in Germany of the highest quality materials using the latest manufacturing processes. This ensures light, strong alloy wheels that are resistant to damage from road hazards and provides a performance increase over less expensive alternatives. Oettinger wheels are TUV approved certifying a proven quality which stands up over time.
•	Timeless and Individual Design
•	Made in Germany
•	TUV Approved
•	Superior Materials
•	Center Caps with Oettinger Logo Included
Oettinger Wheels on Sale


----------

